# Electric chainsaw



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Had a miserable job last night where I copper line broke because of the ficus roots growing over them. After digging for about 2 hours, I told the HO that it may be best to just reroute the line altogether. Me "you can't cut those roots to get enough space in there. Short of a chainsaw, we have to go around" Him "Chainsaw, I have an electric chainsaw still brand new in the box." 

20 minutes later the roots are cut through and the job was complete 1 hour after I started cutting. 

This became my next to buy item.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Had a miserable job last night where I copper line broke because of the ficus roots growing over them. After digging for about 2 hours, I told the HO that it may be best to just reroute the line altogether. Me "you can't cut those roots to get enough space in there. Short of a chainsaw, we have to go around" Him "Chainsaw, I have an electric chainsaw still brand new in the box."
> 
> 20 minutes later the roots are cut through and the job was complete 1 hour after I started cutting.
> 
> This became my next to buy item.


The "ugly" sawzall blade works well in a pinch too.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Had em...the ficus roots laughed at them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh yes, the Sawz All. Thats all I use to cut roots with


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Had a miserable job last night where I copper line broke because of the ficus roots growing over them. After digging for about 2 hours, I told the HO that it may be best to just reroute the line altogether. Me "you can't cut those roots to get enough space in there. Short of a chainsaw, we have to go around" Him "Chainsaw, I have an electric chainsaw still brand new in the box."
> 
> 20 minutes later the roots are cut through and the job was complete 1 hour after I started cutting.
> 
> This became my next to buy item.


I go through about 2 electric chainsaws a year -- You can get the 14" Homelite at Home Depot for about $50.00


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I go through about 2 electric chainsaws a year -- You can get the 14" Homelite at Home Depot for about $50.00


Never thought about a chainsaw, but for that price it comparable to sawzall blades.

Do you cut root in the mud and dirt?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> Never thought about a chainsaw, but for that price it comparable to sawzall blades.
> 
> Do you cut root in the mud and dirt?


I do. That's why I go through them (the chainsaws) so quickly.

The chains get dulled up in no time when they're chewing through dirt and mud.

I view the electric chainsaw as being a disposable consumable -- At fifty bucks a pop, you do two waterlines and the tool is paid for. And they're good for at least two dozen waterlines.

Replacement chains are around twenty bucks -- Installation is a pain in the tukas and you end up covered in chain oil before you even get the housing off.

I'd rather just buy one or two new ones over the space of a year than have to deal with servicing the thing.

They require a lot of chain oil, btw.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ended up buying an old milwaukee chainsaw for 110. Will see how good it is once it gets here. Those homelites are going for 39 buy it now on ebay.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

If you can get the dirt and especially rocks moved out of the path even a little a chainsaw is fast fast.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Problem with roots is even if you move the dirt away the roots still dull the chainsaw blade because the roots grow with dirt in them. It's an easy test after cutting place your finger on the front of the saw where the sawdust is building up from cutting then rub your fingers together if there is a grit feeling the roots had a lot of dirt in them that's why you can't stump with chainsaws. We still do it but I have 10 chains all sharp sitting there. One thing that makes them last longer is do not depend on the stock bar oiler just dump bar oil on the chain before cutting and it keeps the dirt flowing as best as it can and the chains last longer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A Carbide Tipped Chainsaw Chain is worth every penny when you are heaping abuse on it...

http://www.rapcoindustries.com/


----------



## whiskeytango (Jul 20, 2012)

One time I was tapping a septic line for an office add on and while hand digging the tap I ran into 6" maple roots. Made a run to the house and grabbed the 57cc deere chainsaw, still went through 3 chains on a 40' run. Job paid for those chains though, i'd consider gas if you run into anything heavy very often.


----------

